# Anti-Anxiety Meds?



## Quill (Nov 20, 2012)

After a month of intensive counter-conditioning under the direction of a behaviourist, Edie still won't walk further than fifteen feet from the front door. She's just too scared, as soon as she can't see the door she panics. 

I'm beginning to think her brain might just be wired wrongly. She's only five months old, she isn't supposed to be this afraid. I'm usually very much against medicating behaviour problems (in dogs and in people) but nothing we've been doing seems to be helping. I want whatever is best for Edie, so I'm prepared to try medication. 

Does anyone here have experience with using vet-prescribed medication for your chi's anxiety issues? P


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

My girl had the same problem. During the day, when I would take her out she would sit and I would have to drag her a bit to make her take a step. I realized that is not fair because she was very scared. I noticed that taking her out when is dark she did not panic so much. 

It takes a lot of time. I saw a girl one day who saw me trying to coax Kalisee to walk, sweet talking her, kissing the air, etc. when she was around 5 months old. She said "my girl chihuahua was the same way. It took a lot of consistently taking her out till she got used to it" She told me she would take the dog out, go a few steps away from home and then go back right away...praising the dog the whole time. Each day she would go a bit further. Sometimes she would take the dogs favorite toy. It took a very long time, and eventually it was much easier and the dog was happier too. 

So I tried this method. I used her yellow ball that she loves as a saftey blanket. I would take her out so many times a day and go a few steps and come right back. 

We are at the point where I will say "Time for a walk!" and she will perk her ears up. She wants to but she also gets nervous too. I put the leash on and she starts to cower and cringe, but once I open the door and we start walking, she walks like a pro. She is still scared easily but its not as hard anymore. Shes 9 months old now. 

She still likes being out when it is dark more, but I prefer daylight because I can see where she is poking her nose. (lots of poisoning going on here)

I know you feel frustrated. I would give her a little more time. Edie has been around for 5 months, things are still new. Some dogs need more time. I know that it is struggle because I still go through it, just not as much. 

Have you tried picking her up when leaving the house, walking a a bit further and setting her down? I do that sometimes. The first times she pulled for home but now she is getting much better at it. 

As far as medication is concerned. It is your choice. Personally, I would give her more time. It takes patience and if she is feeling your frustration, it will get her more nervous.


----------



## Quill (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you. I guess, the thing that really bothers me is when people tell me "oh, you have to get her socialised now, or it'll be too late!". It makes me feel like I'm really damaging my dog, because we're not able to go to training classes or playgroup or anything like that. I don't have a car, I can't drive, so unless she's able to walk with me to the bus stop, we can't go anywhere. 

She's already grown out of her prime "socialisation period". The longer she stays away from everything that she needs to get used to in order to live a happy life, the more likely she'll be fearful and the more difficult it will be to show her that it will be okay. I feel like we're on a clock, and it makes it difficult to take things slowly.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I am in the same boat as you. There is no such thing as playgroup here for dogs. There is training but it is quite expensive, so I do it on my own. I do not drive either. My husband does and sometimes we take her for a drive so as to not ruin all her progress. In the beginning she was horrible in the car. She would cry and cry and wiggle around the entire drive. We took her out a few times and finally now she is used to it. It took months. Now she hops right in and waits to see where we are going. 

You can do a lot of things with Edie to get her to open up. Its not just going out for walks. My girl would tremble and cry every time she would go in another room of the house, for instance. She outgrew this at around 4-5 months. I carried her to different rooms and let her sniff things. I would give her a treat or two and eventually she gained her courage. She is now queen of the house. 

I did the same when outside. I would carry her for a while. I took her to places with a lot of people, rode the train etc. She did not like it very much but I wanted her to be out there with people. She does not like when people strangers touch her, but I noticed lately she has been tolerating it more. She will never be the dog that is happy to see a stranger but at least she is not so frightened when we are in busy places. 

If a dog happens to come over to sniff her, she gets paralyzed and does not move. I usually hear the "Oh, you have not socialized her properly and now she is scared". When a great big German Shepard is dancing around me wanting to play, and I am the size of a shoe box, I think I would be scared too! 

They need to experience different things. I am not sure how much time you have to do different things with Edie, but I think its a question of getting her out there rather than medicating her into calmness. It takes a lot of time and patience. For me, it does not have to be a big production. Just simple every day things. 

I would love to have the dog that people can ooh and ah over while she sits calmly and wags her tail at people. She is not that kind of dog, but at least we have come to a point where she can go places without cringing and shaking the whole time. Who knows, maybe she will progress even more. We are still working on many things. It took time, not pills


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Quill said:


> Thank you. I guess, the thing that really bothers me is when people tell me "oh, you have to get her socialised now, or it'll be too late!". .


I don't think it is ever too late to socialize a dog. Yes it is best to do it when they are young but with work and persistence even an older dog can be socialized. It will take more time and work when they are older but it can be done. In my opinion it is better to tackle her being scared now so that you can socialize once she has more confidence and will walk.

Personally I would try alternative methods like a Thundershirt before I would try medications.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

I feel your pain hun. Under socialisation on my part and bad breeding has made Honey super fearful of strangers and dogs. I realised things werent right when she was about 7/8 months, and have been trying to back track ever since! We see a behaviouralist and some things have improved (like biting people when they come in the house, barking non-stop on walks) but really, i have to constantly manage the enviroment to ensure that she is as calm as she can be and is no danger to herself and others. 

Have you tried a Thundershirt or DAP collar/spray? About the drugs, if I was in your situation i dont know what i would do. I completely understand that you want to try everything possible to help your girl right now. In all honesty, i have thought about trying them, but Honey isnt anxious/fearful about everything, so we just cope.

A lot of people on this forum are against the use of drugs, but please remember this is totally your decision. Do your research, look into how the drugs can/will affect her. I know you dont want a doped up pup who just wants to sleep, you just want to make Edie feel calmer and less anxious about everyday life while still introducing her to new sights and sounds. Its a toughie.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I think that you are doing the right things to make Edie comfortable. I would also carry her all around. Go to pet stores, hardward stores, card stores, anywhere you can go inside with a dog. This way she has you right there, and I would be praising her all the time; except if she is acting scared. I would ignore that behavior. 

As far as medication goes, what does the behaviorist say? Your vet? If they are pushing meds, and you don't want to medicate; go with your feelings. 

I have a chi that has focal epilepsy. It took almost $4000 in tests to finally come up with that diagnosis. She is on phenobarbital and the difference is astounding in her behavior. She is so much more comfy on the meds. I don't take her out much, she is a house dog with 2 other chi's to play with. When the weather is good, I do have an exerccise pen outside.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

All good suggestions! I wouldn't do drugs. 

In my opinion, she is still young! And yes, they should be socialized at an early age, I think that like children, they all develop and come into their own at different ages. Angel was much more responsive to commands at around 9 months old and I feel he just gets better with age. 

I think if you are consistent with her, and like Anna said, take something that makes her comfortable, like a ball or favorite toy, she will come around. I feel that she will not be like that forever. RELAX! She will change as she gets older and she will be fine!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Try Bach Flowers Rescue Remedy


----------

